# Just Wondering?



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Anybody have any dealings with Dakota Wirehairs? Gary Arbach-Breeder/Trainer from Washburn, ND. Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PM sent.


----------

